# Can a Transfer-Type Shower have a curb?



## CityKin

ANSI A117.1-2009     608.2.1 & 608.4.1

The standard allows several options: tubs, roll-in shower, and transfer type shower. No curbs are shown in the transfer shower illustrations, but these are designed so that the wheelchair stays in the room and the person transfers themselves to the bench.  Seems like a curb might be ok?  Nowhere does it say a curb is prohibited, however if a curb is allowed, I would think there would be a maximum height.


----------



## steveray

Curb allowed.....Not sure on curb height, but you are transferring to the bench height...


----------



## Rick18071

ICC/ANSI A117.1 - 2009 doesn't say if curbs are allowed or not for transfer-type or roll-in type showers. I would think you would go by the following which would not allow a curb higher than 1/4 " and 1/2' if beveled.

303 Changes in Level

303.1 General. 
Changes in level in floor surfaces shall comply with Section 303. 

303.2 Vertical.
Changes in level of 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) maximum in height shall be permitted to be vertical.



Fig. 303.2
Carpet on Floor Surfaces 

303.3 Beveled. 
Changes in level greater than 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) in height and not more than 1/2 inch (13 mm) maximum in height shall be beveled with a slope not steeper than 1:2.



Fig. 303.3
Beveled Changes in Level

303.4 Ramped. 
Changes in level greater than 1/2 inch (13 mm) in height shall be ramped and shall comply with Section 405 or 406.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

608.6  half-inch max.

Don't want their feet to hit during transfer


----------



## steveray

FV has it, although it seems a bit strict....


----------



## mark handler

Flexible Curbs for Accessible Roll-in Showers





The Water Stopper is a 1-3/8″ tall rubber fin that can be installed at the entry to an accessible shower to prevent water from flowing out of the enclosure.  The fin is flexible enough that it is supposed to flatten down to 1/4″ when a wheelchair rolls over it.
Collapsible Water Retainer Shower Dam for Wheelchair Shower


----------



## Francis Vineyard

608.6 Thresholds. Thresholds in roll-in-type shower compartments shall be 1/2 inch maximum in height in accordance with Section 303. In transfer-type shower compartments, thresholds 1/2 inch maximum in height shall be beveled, rounded, or vertical.

EXCEPTION: In existing facilities, in transfer-type shower compartments where provision of a threshold 1/2 inch in height would disturb the structural reinforcement of the floor slab, a threshold 2 inches maximum in height shall be permitted.


----------



## ADAguy

The key word here is "roll-in-type", is a transfer a roll-in-type? as noted above the answer is no.
Thank you FV


----------



## CityKin

Francis has the answer.  I didn't see that in my previous search through A117.1. Thanks


----------



## steveray

ADAguy said:


> The key word here is "roll-in-type", is a transfer a roll-in-type? as noted above the answer is no.
> Thank you FV



608.6 does cover both types....IMO. Not sure if that is what you are saying...?


----------



## ADAguy

yes, given the exception noted.


----------



## Yikes

Francis Vineyard said:


> 608.6 Thresholds. Thresholds in roll-in-type shower compartments shall be 1/2 inch maximum in height in accordance with Section 303. In transfer-type shower compartments, thresholds 1/2 inch maximum in height shall be beveled, rounded, or vertical.
> 
> EXCEPTION: In existing facilities, in transfer-type shower compartments where provision of a threshold 1/2 inch in height would disturb the structural reinforcement of the floor slab, a threshold 2 inches maximum in height shall be permitted.



Has anyone found a fiberglass shower manufacturer that makes the 36x36 transfer shower with an integral 2" fiberglass threshold / dam?

I've seen the flexible add-on strips, but I have a client with an existing facility and they'd much rather have the extra spill protection of a solid 2" fiberglass dam.


----------



## ICE

Would a fiberglass dam withstand abuse from chair wheels?


----------



## classicT

Yikes said:


> Has anyone found a fiberglass shower manufacturer that makes the 36x36 transfer shower with an integral 2" fiberglass threshold / dam?
> 
> I've seen the flexible add-on strips, but I have a client with an existing facility and they'd much rather have the extra spill protection of a solid 2" fiberglass dam.


Have not... but does the provision of a threshold 1/2 inch in height disturb the structural reinforcement of the floor slab? Have to meet the exception requirements.


----------



## ADAguy

It comes down to 1/2" max, flexible or rigid. Are you installing over an existing floor? 2" is not accessible, owner may need to depress the floor if possible, if not he has an issue.


----------



## Yikes

ICE said:


> Would a fiberglass dam withstand abuse from chair wheels?


It is a "transfer" shower, so in theory, the wheels would not be rolling into the shower.  I recall a manufacturer used to make this as a removable (upside-down "U" shape) fiberglass dam, held in place with silicon caulk, for roll-in showers in units where the tenants did not acutually have wheelchairs.


Ty J. said:


> Have not... but does the provision of a threshold 1/2 inch in height disturb the structural reinforcement of the floor slab? Have to meet the exception requirements.


Existing facility has 4" slab, built in the the 1950s.  Reinforcement is at center of slab, but was not well-placed - - could be closer to the top.  Owner's concern is that water spillage into concrete will work its way to the reinforcement


ADAguy said:


> It comes down to 1/2" max, flexible or rigid. Are you installing over an existing floor? 2" is not accessible, owner may need to depress the floor if possible, if not he has an issue.


Yes, installing over existing 1950's era 4" concrete floor slab of low quality.


----------



## Paul Sweet

The original ANSI A117.1 allowed 2" curbs for transfer showers.  When ADAAG was written somebody demanded the curb height be reduced to 1/2" for both types of showers.

If this is a private residence then ADA doesn't apply.  If it's a public facility you're probably stuck with the 1/2".


----------



## steveray

Anyone know why we can transfer into an accessible tub but not a shower over 2" or 1/2" in new?.....


----------



## ADAguy

difference between stepping over and rolling into it.
Note, ADAAG has been replaced with 2010 ADASAD.


----------



## steveray

Never seen an accessible tub that was only a 1/2" deep...


----------



## ADAguy

and you never will, the 1/2" is with regards to rollin showers and is usually of a compressible material. Depends on application too; new or alteration, wood frame or concrete floor. Either way you have to achieve slope to a drain. Drain placement becomes critical.


----------



## steveray

From FV's post #7...The 1/2" is ALL showers....Hence my struggle with the difference....

608.6 Thresholds. Thresholds in roll-in-type shower compartments shall be 1/2 inch maximum in height in accordance with Section 303. In transfer-type shower compartments, thresholds 1/2 inch maximum in height shall be beveled, rounded, or vertical.

EXCEPTION: In existing facilities, in transfer-type shower compartments where provision of a threshold 1/2 inch in height would disturb the structural reinforcement of the floor slab, a threshold 2 inches maximum in height shall be permitted.


----------



## ADAguy

unintended consequences always seem to pop up. You can't allow for everything but Chapter 1 allows for the AHJ's to deal with "it depends" conditions.


----------

